# Mg/l vs ppm



## BigFoot (Jan 3, 2005)

is mg/l the same ppm? so if u got 10 mg/l is that the same for 10 ppm


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

Borrowed from Aquatic Plants mail list.



> ppm is mg per kg which is equivalent to molality (if you divide mg by
> molecular weight). mg/L is equivalent to molarity when you divide mg by
> molecular weight. In dilute solutions, molarity and molality are
> essentially equal ... for the company that we keep anyways.
> ...


----------



## BigFoot (Jan 3, 2005)

thanks man


----------

